# How do I fix a storm door that is rubbing?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture. 

There are multiple ways to adjust a storm door depending on how it is attached. 

Usually a combination of loosening some screws and tightening some others.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I am going to take a guess.

You have an aluminum storm door?

All the nylon bushings in the hinge area are wore out.

Take it down, get replacement bushing kit from a storm door sales store, putt the long rod from the hinge area,(it slides out the top), pull the hinge apart, loosening all the worn nylon bushings, then start slowly reinstalling a set of bushings, slide the rod down to the next bushing area, install another set.

Repeat as needed for all the rest of the bushings, all the way down.
reattach the rod keeper, rehang the door assembly in the original holes, test MAGIC it does not rub anymore.



ED


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> I am going to take a guess.
> 
> You have an aluminum storm door?
> 
> ...


 The door is aluminum. I find it hard to believe that the bushings are worn out. The door is/was brand new put up in fall of 2014. It was rubbing a bit when installed and I have not had a chance to go back and make adjustments.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to do a couple of simple checks.
Use a long, at least 4' level to check the jamb and brick molding on the hinge side.
Use a framing square to check the inside corners where it's rubbing.
If the brick molding is not plumb on the hinge side the doors going to be off.
If the brick mold was not level at the top or was not installed so there was an exposure where it sits on the jambs it's going to drag.
If the aluminum framing for the door was not installed tight to the brick molding it can also cause this issue.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If full view with tempered glass that is the nature of the beast. 

Good advice above. You may also want to check and make sure the latch side jam is a tight to the brick mold as possible.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Windows on Wash said:


> Post up a picture.
> 
> There are multiple ways to adjust a storm door depending on how it is attached.
> 
> Usually a combination of loosening some screws and tightening some others.


Here is a picture of the door.The box shows the area that it is rubbing. It is a Larson.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are going to have to pull the latch side piece off and attempt to see if you can get it back farther. My guess is that the rough opening did not allow for the proper gap, which is around a 8d Penny or a Nickle if you have one in your pocket.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Colbyt said:


> If full view with tempered glass that is the nature of the beast.
> 
> Good advice above. You may also want to check and make sure the latch side jam is a tight to the brick mold as possible.


Incorrect on the full view being the issue. We have the same type as the OP and it is the rough opening that can cause the problem, if you do not get the proper gap between the door and the top & bottom sections. It should be roughly the width of a 8d nail or Nickle.


----------



## johnhcreamer (Mar 19, 2016)

If your storm door won’t close without a firm tug or it won’t close at all it’s probably rubbing against the frame, wearing off the paint and grating on your nerves. You will get complete details regarding this storm door by professionals, read his response.


----------

